

Material Design is design science - daviducolo
https://medium.com/@danhollick/material-design-is-design-science-6c99c1d76498

======
TheSpiceIsLife
From the article:

"Time is a heavily neglected aspect of user experience. Humans don’t just
experience states of a device, they experience the transition between states
too. States with hard cuts between them are jarring for the the user. If an
actor in a play were to exit stage right and re-enter moments later from stage
left, the audience would notice the lack of continuity. It would be jarring.
It would release the immersion."

This is everything I dislike about the 'mobile experience' and exactly why I
like using a CLI. I tend to believe I'm not alone.

Oh the glory days of the HP OmniGo 700LX! [1] 1996 'smartphone' (well, it had
a _built in Nokia 2110_ ), UI with quicker response to user input and screen
transitions than most non-flagship smartphones 20 years younger (maybe I'm
exaggerating and should upgrade my 4yo smartphone).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1UtCJ84Ris](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1UtCJ84Ris)

------
thomasfl
Ask HN: Who's best at creating animated websites these days? Except Google.
Functional animations with properly choreographed UX elements has been the
next frontier in web design for some time now.

